# Any way to skip Flex navigation?



## Hybrids (Jan 24, 2016)

just used the flex app for iPhone and the built in navigation always not accurate and I can't skip it to hit arrive & scan the package until I drive to the wrong address. Wondering is there any way to skip the flex navigation? The google map is much more accurate in my market.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Built in navigation is not that bad, IMO but you can "Start Travel" in the app and follow Google map navigation for actual travel, when you reach the destination either it will give you an option of "I've arrived" or just go to "?" and select "I am at the location but my GPS is not working" that way it will let you scan the packages for delivery.
I use my built-in navigation and my Garmin GPS, some times they have entirely different routes and the shortest route between two of them I follow, I usually work in Country area so difference some time is more than 3-4 miles. It worked out pretty good for me so far.


----------



## Hybrids (Jan 24, 2016)

Thank you for your info.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Hybrids said:


> just used the flex app for iPhone and the built in navigation always not accurate and I can't skip it to hit arrive & scan the package until I drive to the wrong address. Wondering is there any way to skip the flex navigation? The google map is much more accurate in my market.


I use GM. Unfortunately I need to type in the address manually. That's the only downside.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Behemoth said:


> I use GM. Unfortunately I need to type in the address manually. That's the only downside.


You can enter the address by voice command too in GM, it works 7 out of 10 times though.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

you can copy and paste from the amazon delivery app.... When the address is on the main screen and before you press "begin travel" when the address box is still white, you can long press on it and it'll copy to the clipboard


----------

